# Birthright d20, anyone?



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 13, 2004)

Would there be any interest in a d20 Birthright campaign?  I would love a chance to finally DM a game that's supposed to move at the speed most PbP games do.  I'm looking for four players, running about one domain turn every week.

Note: Using the Birthright.net rules


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 13, 2004)

SQUEEEEEE! Yes!
As for the rules, 
http://www.birthright.net/
Comes to mind. Official, and all.

_edit_: the Downloads sections wasn't working when I checked.

Any idea where you'd want it set, Pax? Will there be adventures, or just domain actions?


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 13, 2004)

What exactly would we need access to in terms of products?  Would we need old 2e birthright stuff?


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm like so signing up for this one - as long as we only need the D20 conversion stuff (my access to the old campaign materials is practically non existent)


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jan 13, 2004)

Sounds good.  I've always thought that BirthRight had potential.  I'll take a slot, if you'll have me.  I want to look over the rules and get a better idea of what you've got planned before I turn in a character sheet, but I'll probably want to play a wizard.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 13, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> What exactly would we need access to in terms of products?  Would we need old 2e birthright stuff?



 Oh, btw, since three spots are officially booked I'll put my name up for the last one, so long as I have the necessary materials.


----------



## linnorm (Jan 13, 2004)

Put me down as an alternate!!


----------



## Keia (Jan 13, 2004)

Interested as well.

Keia


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 13, 2004)

There are two options for setting.  Option 1) Either Birthright.net possesses and makes available for download, or someone possesses and can distribute, a map of Anuire, in which case we'll be using the Anuirean domains, or option 2) neither of those is the case, and you'll create your own domains rom whole cloth in Brechtur.

The emphasis will be on domain actions, as the pace of PbP is better suited to that, but if anyone has the time to devote to running actual adventures, I'll be glad to do so.  I'm thinking that I'm going to eliminate the wizard class entirely, using the sorceror for elves and the blooded (thus switching the elven bonus to Int over to Cha, and changing their favored class), and use the adept with arcane casting and a modified spell list for the magician, as it's truly an NPC class at heart.  If anyone objects to these changes, or has more ideas on the adaption, feel free to let me know.


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jan 13, 2004)

<Rolls eyes>
Sure.  Eliminate the Wizard.  The class I was most interested in playing.  

Oh well.  I can find something else, although I would ask *why* you feel the need to ban the class. 

As for advice, I agree with Dirigible; use birthright.net's material instead.  It's much better, IMO.  Despite their download section being empty, I was able to find and download the book (in .pdf format, size is 4-5 MB) through here:

http://users.chariot.net.au/~hoss/

It's the "Download the BRCS" link on the right side of the page; left-click and use "Save Target As," as simply right-clicking on the link will attempt to open the pdf file online.

Can you give us some more info on making our characters?  Will we start as regents, and if so, how much will we have (in terms of provinces, holdings, leutenants, treasury, etc.)?  What campaign background do we need to know?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 13, 2004)

IdentityCrisis said:
			
		

> <Rolls eyes>
> Sure.  Eliminate the Wizard.  The class I was most interested in playing.
> 
> Oh well.  I can find something else, although I would ask *why* you feel the need to ban the class.
> ...




You will all be regents; I'll be using some variation of a point-buy for your domains, so that everyone's equal, and has a real degree of choice.  The reason to remove the wizard is that it really doesn't fit with the notion of true magic as coming from the blood of the gods; if the power is in you, why do you need a book?  The magician class represents those who need formulae to wield magical power.  If you _really_ would prefer to play a wizard, rather than a sorceror, I can let you, but my personal feeling is that it's thematically wrong for the setting.

You're right, the Birthright.net material is much better, now that I can actually _see_ it.  We'll be using that, possibly with the variations I already noted.


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice find, IdentityCrisis.



> but if anyone has the time to devote to running actual adventures, I'll be glad to do so.




Heh. I was planning (well, speculating) on starting an adventure-based BR campaign here. I reckon I could GM the rest of the groups characters through some side quests and so forth. We can consider the possibility once this is up and running.



> I'm thinking that I'm going to eliminate the wizard class entirely, using the sorceror for elves and the blooded




I use Sorcerors for elves as well. But for humans? Horrors!



> The reason to remove the wizard is that it really doesn't fit with the notion of true magic as coming from the blood of the gods;




It doesn't, though. It comes from Cerillia itself.

I've always thought that elves can channel mebhaighl through will and force of mind (thus, sorcery), while humans require the forumlae and incantations of wizardry.

Hope I'm not being too pedantic; I'm just present my thoughts on the subject. However, if you've made your mind up, I'll keep my peace.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 14, 2004)

I've read the Birthright Novels, and would like to join in if a slot is open. I assume we'll "mostly" be running nations, so do we create PCs or not, and how/what type?


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 14, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Heh. I was planning (well, speculating) on starting an adventure-based BR campaign here. I reckon I could GM the rest of the groups characters through some side quests and so forth. We can consider the possibility once this is up and running..




I've long wanted to do a Nations based campaign in which the players of each nation in turn DMs an adventure based on the events of that Nation-level game.

So say two regents go to want to open a trade route - they in turn run game in which a trade mission is sent into a neighbouring land...


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 14, 2004)

Good point. Do we have to be realm regents, Pax, or can be be guilders, priests or 'sourcerers' instead? As well?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 14, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Good point. Do we have to be realm regents, Pax, or can be be guilders, priests or 'sourcerers' instead? As well?




Regents of any sort are acceptable.  If anyone has the actual 2E book available, and can post the rules for building a domain from points, I can figure out the values to give you.  Characters will be fifth level, 36 point buy, with bloodlines of Major strength and 20 score.  I have been persuaded, and will allow the wizard for a human regent; elves must be sorcerors, and half-elves may select either.


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jan 14, 2004)

Dirigible:

Thanks.  I just used www.monstercrawler.com and did a search for
"birthright 3e" to find it; the link was right around the top.

I'm opposed to including adventures, though, for several reasons:

1) It will slow the game down.  If even one of us decides *not* to go on an adventure at the same time as anyone else, somebody's going to end up twiddling his thumbs waiting for everyone else to finish their merry little romp through the dungeon.  You could avoid that by doing quests in a chat or instant message format, but then you forfit the biggest advantage of the PbP format; namely, the fact that everyone can play the game as their own schedual permits instead of having to re-organize their lives around the game.

2) Between the PbP format and the emphasis on domain actions instead of quests, we have more freedom than is possible in most games.

For one, if we don't have to adventure together, we don't have to have our characters get along or even be civil.  We could roleplay mortal enemies, for example.  I plan on playing a sourcer/guilder, and there's plenty of room for conflict there.  And secondly, we don't have to worry about party balance.  Nobody has to be "the tank," or "the healer."  Everybody is free to play whatever they want, without worrying about what anyone else is playing.

All of this is lost if we're expected to group up and go on quests occasionally.

3) Finally, there's no rule that says we can only have one BirthRight campaign going at a time.  Start your own, then we can have it both ways!  

In fact, I call dibs on the first slot...


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jan 14, 2004)

Pax:

Don't sweat the wizard thing.  It's your game, and if you feel that uncomfortable with it you have every right to say no.  I asked why more out of curiosity than protest.  And frankly, now that you've pointed that out I can see where you're coming from.

If you change your mind before our characters are finalized, let me know.  But it's not a problem to play a sorcerer instead.

Designing a balanced point-buy system for domains and such will probably be complicated; you should probably run it by us before finalizing it so we can help.  Frankly, I think that this is something they should have included in the book.  You might want to try searching the web and seeing if anyone has already worked such a system out for 3e.

Here are some issues to consider, to help get you started:

1) Don't forget that not all provinces are equal in terms of potential for development.  A coastal province is worth more than an inland one, for example, and a province with a higher source rating is also worth more, even if you haven't taken advantage of it yet.

2) Who inhabits a province can matter as well.  IIRC, an elven province can increase it's province level without lowering it's source level, so in such a province source level should probably cost 2 or 3 times as much.

3) One's bloodline and power can be improved completely independant of the experience/level system, just like one's domain.  So that should be factored into your system as well, instead of having us trade attribute points or something for it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 14, 2004)

Another thought; if there are four of us, can we play a Collective Rule campaign? Where each person control one of the four domain types within the same realm?

I'm leaning towards a half-elven spymaster, at the moment.



> I can figure out the values to give you.




If I recall, domain points values are primarily derived from blood strength.



> Designing a balanced point-buy system for domains and such will probably be complicated




There's one in the back of the 2nd ed rulebook, IDC. I can borrow it off my mate tomorrow and post the gist and tables, if y'all wish.


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jan 14, 2004)

Pax:

Doh!  Stupid simultaneous posting!  

I see you're allowing wizards now.  Fair enough.  However, I was thinking about what I just said to Dirigible about having much more freedom if they don't have to get along or adventure together, and it occurs to me that I might not have taken that idea far enough.  Depending on how far you're willing to go, we could do something *really* differant.

For example, how about if one of us plays the villianeous mastermind (or at least, one of them)?  As an example of this, based on the fact that elves (and only elves) can expand without damaging sources, I could make an elven sorcerer out to restore the magic of Cerilia -  by wiping out the non-elven races.

What do you think?


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 14, 2004)

I bags playing the Gorgon.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 14, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Regents of any sort are acceptable.  If anyone has the actual 2E book available, and can post the rules for building a domain from points, I can figure out the values to give you.  Characters will be fifth level, 36 point buy, with bloodlines of Major strength and 20 score.  I have been persuaded, and will allow the wizard for a human regent; elves must be sorcerors, and half-elves may select either.



 I'll be working on my character.


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jan 14, 2004)

Dirigible:  LOL!  I think getting to play the Gorgon might be just a *touch* overpowered for a 5th-level campaign.  

I appreciate your offer to get the point-buy rules; I'll start on my character once they're up.  And once Pax says yea or nay on my getting to play an evil mastermind.  The more I think about it, the more I like the idea...  Heh heh heh...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 14, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Regents of any sort are acceptable. If anyone has the actual 2E book available, and can post the rules for building a domain from points, I can figure out the values to give you.



I have the boxed set, and try to post the building rules tomorrow.



> Characters will be fifth level, 36 point buy, with bloodlines of Major strength and 20 score. I have been persuaded, and will allow the wizard for a human regent; elves must be sorcerors, and half-elves may select either.



Since the slots are filled, can I play someone´s lieutenant or relative? I promise I'll be good....


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 14, 2004)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> I have the boxed set, and try to post the building rules tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Since the slots are filled, can I play someone´s lieutenant or relative? I promise I'll be good....




If someone wants to have an independent lieutenant, they can let you take that slot; they'll get faster reactions to events, but may not necessarily like the reaction.

IdentityCrisis:  Who says there's only one evil mastermind?  Your characters are entirely up to you.  If each and every one of you wants Derivation: Azrai and the Bloodform ability, it's within your grasp.  The _only_ restrictions are those I've laid out explicitly.


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jan 14, 2004)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Since the slots are filled, can I play someone´s lieutenant or relative? I promise I'll be good....




Ahh, minions.  So helpful.  So quick to volunteer.  So... expendible.

<insert evil laughter here>


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 14, 2004)

> If someone wants to have an independent lieutenant, they can let you take that slot; they'll get faster reactions to events, but may not necessarily like the reaction.




That sounds like the exact description of a Vassal to me. More independent, so less controllable abut able to take more actions.

Hmmm... alll awnsheghlien party...


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jan 15, 2004)

Actually, Roberts brings up an intersting point.  If we're all going to be well-established regents in the same general area, we should each give a rough description of what our characters will be like.  Not only because our characters would already know at least a little about each other, but because it may have implications in designing our domains, attitudes, history and alliances.  For instance, we can't have two merchant princes who each control all of the guild holdings in the same area.

And on another note...  Dirigible, are you going to start your own BirthRight campaign like you were talking about?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 15, 2004)

Okay, here goes. I'm paraphrasing most of the text.
 Priests need temples, rogues guilds and wizards sources. Building a domain with the 'wrong' holdings will gain you a lot less regency.
  Domain Design Points: Bloodline Score + 2d6 for Tainted Bloodlines, BS+2d8 for Minor, BS+2d10 for Major and BS+2d12 for Great. (Please note that this assumes 2nd edition bloodline score; thus double that indicated in the 3rd edition birthright.net pdf.)
 Holding and Province Cost: Province 2/level (1/lvl for warriors), Law Holding 1/level, Guild 2/level (1/lvl for thieves), Source 2/level (1/lvl for wizards), Temple 2/level (1/lvl for priests) If a Holding is created in a province not adjacent to a province containing one of the PC's Holdings, the cost rises by 1 design point.
 Assigning a terrain type to a province doesn't cost any extra design points, unless the DM rules the change is too drastic.
 Domain Asset Cost: Army Units 1 per 8 GB of units, Contacts 1 per 2 Contacts, Fortifications 1 per level of fort or castle, Lieutenants 1 per lieutenant, Loyalty 1 per province raised to high, Trade Routes, 1 per trade route, Treasury 1 per 5 GB in treasury.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 15, 2004)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> Okay, here goes. I'm paraphrasing most of the text.
> Priests need temples, rogues guilds and wizards sources. Building a domain with the 'wrong' holdings will gain you a lot less regency.
> Domain Design Points: Bloodline Score + 2d6 for Tainted Bloodlines, BS+2d8 for Minor, BS+2d10 for Major and BS+2d12 for Great. (Please note that this assumes 2nd edition bloodline score; thus double that indicated in the 3rd edition birthright.net pdf.)




Again, rather than randomly rolled values, it's going to be the same for everyone:  60 points with which to build your domains.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

Dirigible, if you do intend to start a non-regent campaign, I'd like to reserve a spot for myself.


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 16, 2004)

> And on another note... Dirigible, are you going to start your own BirthRight campaign like you were talking about?




Not this second. Not tommorrow. But...eventually.

Should we all be in or around the same area, Pax?

A few reminders needed.
*Whats the maximum number of lieutenants?
*What are contacts? Level 0 holdings?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Not this second. Not tommorrow. But...eventually.
> 
> Should we all be in or around the same area, Pax?
> 
> ...




You are all going to be in Brechtur; if there's a map, we can use that as a starting point, but I'm not planning to stick to it absolutely.

If there's no explicit limit on lieutenants, you can have as many as you can A) afford and B) trust.  The more underlings you have, the less control you have of your own.

I believe that contacts are level 0 holdings, but I'm not certain.


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 16, 2004)

I mean, would you like us to be in or adjacent to a particular realm?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> I mean, would you like us to be in or adjacent to a particular realm?




No.  You can go for seaports, mountain realms, etc., and you don't need to be adjacent either to any particular NPC's realm or each other's.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 17, 2004)

Found this Map of Brectur  - any use?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Found this Map of Brectur  - any use?





Well, I'm not going to hold anyone strictly to the domain borders, but it's a great aid to relative locations.  Anyone have character or domain concepts fleshed out?


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, I've got two concepts.  I want to get an idea of what the others will be playing before I make my final choice and lock down the details.  Here they are:

1) An aging human Sourcer/Guilder, who has the gift of wizardry but spent many years focused on becoming rich instead.  This is because his wife died from a genetic condition which could have been treated by the church, only the price was beyond his means - and he wanted to ensure that he would have the wealth to save his daughter when the condition struck her.

He would likely be a rogue/wizard and a landless regent, with his domain consisting mostly of guild holdings and perhaps a single, powerful source (with ley lines).  His daughter would be his only lieutenant.


2) An evil elven sorceror, who over the decades has been slowly but surely expanding his domain one province at a time.  He expels all non-elves from the areas he conquers, in the name of restoring Cerilia's magic.  He is patient, willing to spend years hoarding gold and regency, then waiting for (or even engineering) an oppourtunity to gain control of a new non-elven province.

He would control several provinces and sources.  In non-elven lands controlled by others, he'll want some Law, Temple and guild holdings to make it easier to destabilize whatever region he plans to conquer, and to make it difficult for other neighboors to interfere.  He'll probably have two or three vassals/lieutenants.


If anyone wants to use either of these ideas for inspiration, or start the game already having some sort of relations to my regent/domain, let me know.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 19, 2004)

IdentityCrisis said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to use either of these ideas for inspiration, or start the game already having some sort of relations to my regent/domain, let me know.




I was thinking of playing a divine spellcaster (probably Druid or Ranger) focusing on Temple and Law holdings - with maybe a Lieutenant running the Guilds.
(Robbert Raets you interested?)

So on that basis - I could either be the Church you approached in scenario 1 (so what would your characters attitude to the church be? - hostile for their meanspiritedness or just fustrated due to their exorbitant cost?) 

or my Temples could be opposing your spread in scenario 2. Then again perhaps my Temples are assisting your spread and we are allies.... hmmmm


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I was thinking of playing a divine spellcaster (probably Druid or Ranger) focusing on Temple and Law holdings - with maybe a Lieutenant running the Guilds.
> (Robbert Raets you interested?)
> 
> So on that basis - I could either be the Church you approached in scenario 1 (so what would your characters attitude to the church be? - hostile for their meanspiritedness or just fustrated due to their exorbitant cost?)
> ...




If your church is cooperating with an elf, it's essentially forced to be druidic, rather than clerical; the elves do not worship gods, and the human-hating reactionaries tend to view the gods as part of the problem, and by no means a solution.  Politics does make for strange bedfellows, though, so if you can come up with a shared interest, feel free to ally yourselves.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 20, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I was thinking of playing a divine spellcaster (probably Druid or Ranger) focusing on Temple and Law holdings - with maybe a Lieutenant running the Guilds.
> (Robbert Raets you interested?)




In one word? Hell yeah, I'm very interested. 

Do you need him to be a Paladin, or a Ranger or what?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 20, 2004)

I was hoping we'd be able to get domains and characters done by this weekend; any chance that's actually going to happen?  I'd like to keep up a decent pace on the game, if possible.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 21, 2004)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> In one word? Hell yeah, I'm very interested.
> 
> Do you need him to be a Paladin, or a Ranger or what?





Lots of possibilities depending on IdentityCrisis' reply

*Scenario 1*. I'll probably be a Cleric of Sera (Temples) with some Law Holdings (Navy/Marines) and of course Guild holdings, some of which would be connected to Ela (so that could make you a Rogue/Paladin since Ela (_Eloele_) is Patron of Theives)

*Scenario 2a: Oppose* This is wide open so got any ideas?

*Scenario 2b: Allies* I'd consider being a mad druid-type (Erik) who opposes the spread of civilisation and wants to destroy it and let the wilderness spread and reclaim the cities. He thus supports the evil elfs desire to drive out humans. How do you see yourself fitting into that vision?


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 21, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I was hoping we'd be able to get domains and characters done by this weekend; any chance that's actually going to happen?  I'd like to keep up a decent pace on the game, if possible.




I'm working on it - what were the costs on the Domain assets?
all I can see is that we get 5gb for 1pt  so if I want a Seaport do I use 2 pts and get the Seaport and 4 GB (change?)?  Which I can then use to get a Shipyard?


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 21, 2004)

> any chance that's actually going to happen?




Oh, alright- I'll get off my lazy arse (or, rahter, stay on my lazy arse) and write 'em up, if it means so much to you


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 22, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I'm working on it - what were the costs on the Domain assets?
> all I can see is that we get 5gb for 1pt  so if I want a Seaport do I use 2 pts and get the Seaport and 4 GB (change?)?  Which I can then use to get a Shipyard?




Revising for 3.5, costs are 2 per province level (1 if you have at least 5 ranks of Lead), 2 per law level (1 if you have at least 5 ranks in Warcraft), 2 per temple level (1 if you can cast divine spells), 2 per source level (1 if you can cast arcane spells), 2 per guild level (1 if you have at least 5 ranks in Administrate).  1 point also buys 2 holdings (0), 8 GB of units, 1 level of fortifications, 1 trade route, 1 NPC lieutenant, 6 GB of public works (seaports, shipyards, bridges, etc.), or 5 GB of treasury.  PC lieutenants will be vassals, with their own holdings (which must be purchased with the liege-lords points), and donating an amount of RP per turn as agreed upon by the players.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jan 22, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> ... a Cleric of Sera (Temples) with some Law Holdings (Navy/Marines) and of course Guild holdings, some of which would be connected to Ela (so that could make you a Rogue/Paladin  since Ela (_Eloele_) is Patron of Thieves)



 Works for me.

*



			Scenario 2a: Oppose
		
Click to expand...


*


> This is wide open so got any ideas?



 Maybe you had a vision, or a divine duty to oppose the Fascist Elf?

*



			Scenario 2b: Allies
		
Click to expand...


*


> I'd consider being a mad druid-type (Erik) who opposes the spread of civilisation and wants to destroy it and let the wilderness spread and reclaim the cities. He thus supports the evil elfs desire to drive out humans. How do you see yourself fitting into that vision?



 Maybe a crazy Ranger/Barbarian with a 'the weak _must_ perish for the strong to thrive' sort of viewpoint.


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jan 22, 2004)

The sourcer/guilder would not likely have much relations with the church either way.  He wouldn't be hostile, since his daughter needs their services (and as a merchant prince himself, he understands the need to charge for services).  But he wouldn't be friendly either, because... well... they let his *wife* die.  Justifiable or not, that's not the sort of thing you just forgive and forget.  His attitude would likely be civil but somewhat cold, as in "I'll deal with you when I need to, but other than that we don't mix."

Not much room for alliances or opposition there.

As for the elf, the only kind of church he would truely support would be one with a predominately elven membership, which didn't mind his evicting non-elves to increase a province's magic rating.  The insane druid thing would work for an independant ally, otherwise he would have a state-sponsered religion of his own along similair lines (probably through a cleric or druid vassal).

Other than things like that, he's not likely to be on good terms with *any* church.  He acquires temple, law and guild holdings in his non-elven neighboors' territory in order to destabilize, divide and conquer.  *Many* churches would have reason to oppose him, either because he's trying to muscle in on their territory or just on moral principle.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 22, 2004)

IdentityCrisis said:
			
		

> he would have a state-sponsered religion of his own along similair lines (probably through a cleric or druid vassal).




Elves don't have religion.  To quote the book, "The elves are aware that gods exist, but they do not pay homage to them. . . To the elves, spiritual development is the responsibility of the individual."


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jan 22, 2004)

Point taken, thanks.  But that doesn't mean that elven regents have to ignore temple holdings altogether, right?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 22, 2004)

IdentityCrisis said:
			
		

> Point taken, thanks.  But that doesn't mean that elven regents have to ignore temple holdings altogether, right?




Not in other people's domains.  You'd take every opportunity you could to destabilize the hated religions of the invaders, possibly even more than their economies and governments.  Once the domains were yours, though, you'd essentially disband the holdings, and ensure that no one else built any, because your people would never stoop to worship.


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 23, 2004)

Can human priests even get holdings in elven lands?

My PC and domain are done. You want 'em posted here, Pax, or in a Rogue's Gallery?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 23, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Can human priests even get holdings in elven lands?
> 
> My PC and domain are done. You want 'em posted here, Pax, or in a Rogue's Gallery?




Post a brief summary here; I'll get a Rogue's Gallery up this afternoon.

It's not exactly easy to convert elves.  It can be done, but your time is probably better spent praying for a rain of 100 karat diamonds.  More rewarding, and no less likely.


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 24, 2004)

Raven is a smuggler, information broker, blackmailer and guildmaster. He has small holdings in Treucht, Berhagen and extensivly in northern Muden. He keeps himself behind the scenes, working with his contacts, agents and lieutenants to manipulate the powers that be to his benefit. His liuetenants are a Mudenese courtier and a theive's guild enforcer turned mastermind.

(Male half-elf Rogue 5, Brenna Major 20)

That enough, or do you want more?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 24, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> Raven is a smuggler, information broker, blackmailer and guildmaster. He has small holdings in Treucht, Berhagen and extensivly in northern Muden. He keeps himself behind the scenes, working with his contacts, agents and lieutenants to manipulate the powers that be to his benefit. His liuetenants are a Mudenese courtier and a theive's guild enforcer turned mastermind.
> 
> (Male half-elf Rogue 5, Brenna Major 20)
> 
> That enough, or do you want more?




That's plenty.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 26, 2004)

I've set up the Rogue's Gallery:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1335347#post1335347

Go ahead and put up your domains and scions.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm sorry guys I'm gonna half to drop out.  I'm just not familiar enough with Birthright and can't been able to catch up on the rules. 

Sorry, I hope one of the alternates can step in.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 28, 2004)

Dirigible, everything looks fine, but for one small note; since you have Major bloodlines, you can't have Great blood abilities yet.

Anyone else?  Or is this going to be a solo campaign?


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 29, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Anyone else?  Or is this going to be a solo campaign?




Yeah sorry - I'll have mine up soon - start of theyear means lots going on...


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 29, 2004)

I didn't realise that, Pax. Amended.


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jan 29, 2004)

Gah...  I hate to do this, but other matters are distracting me right now and I hate to keep people waiting on me indefinitely - leaves me with a guilty feeling.  So I'm giving up my slot.  If the space is still available down the road, we'll see, but for now it is up for grabs.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 4, 2004)

So, does this mean I'm getting promoted?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> So, does this mean I'm getting promoted?




Yep, assuming enough people are still in to have a game.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 6, 2004)

Okay I'm going to be coming up soon with a Druid-Fighter with Masela Bloodlines (and a Sealion (Seal) Animal Companion). The character is focussed on a Trade Network (Guild) and protecting the Shipping lanes (Law - Marines) as well as some Temple connections both at sea and inland

so that makes three - how many do you need to start?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Okay I'm going to be coming up soon with a Druid-Fighter with Masela Bloodlines (and a Sealion (Seal) Animal Companion). The character is focussed on a Trade Network (Guild) and protecting the Shipping lanes (Law - Marines) as well as some Temple connections both at sea and inland
> 
> so that makes three - how many do you need to start?




Three is enough, but four's better.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

Tonguez, a few of your holdings would bring the total levels above the province's maximum value, when added to the Raven's Network.  You can have a maximum of one guild level in Holstadt, none in Hauptrehr or Allesrecht.  You might want to shift them to temples instead, or move west to Massenmarch; remember, you're not limited to the province levels shown on the map, provided you can pay for what you purchase.


----------

